# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΦΟΒΙΑ

## Alexandramaria96

Καλησπέρα και απο μενα. Θα σας πβ καποια πραγματα για να εχετε μια ιδεα.γενικα σαν ανθρωπος επειδη μενω και απο μικρη μονη μου ημουν παντα αγχωδης και περνουσα αρκετα συχνα περιοδους εντονου αγχους. το πρωτο επεισοδιο με αρκετο ψυχαναγκασμο μπορω να πω ηταν πριν 4 χρονια οπου ειχα μια σχεση και βρεθηκα να πιεζομαι μεσα σε αυτη γιατι ηθελε να κανουμε παιδι και ολο αυτο ειχε φτασει σε σημειο τρελας ενω εγω δεν ηθελα καθολου και το γνωριζε. ξεκινησαν καποια θεματα και πλεον δεν ειχα καμια διαθεση για επαφη και γενικοτερη αρνηση, για δουλεια και για διαφορες ασχολιες, εως ουτο αυτο εφτασε σε ενα σημειο που εγω καθε μηνα εκανα τεστ εγκυμοσυνης και β χοριακη για να επιβεβαιωσω πως ολα ηταν καλα. μονο τοτε υπηρχε λιγο χαρα. αποφασισα και εκανα καποιες συνεδριες με μια ψυχολογο οπου δεν ενιωσα και πολυ βοηθεια. παρολα αυτα αυτο κρατησε 6 μηνες. υποχωρησε μονο του. με αυτον τον ανθρωπο συνεχισα για καιρο μαζι του οπου τελικα μετα απο ενα χρονο για πολλους και διαφορους λογους χωρισαμε. γενικα νιωθω οτι κατα καιρους με πιανουν ψυχαναγκασμοι αλλα οχι σε σοβαρο βαθμο. απο το μαιο ξεκινησε μια ιστορια οπου ειχα καποια σωματικα συμπτωματα και ολο αυτο ηταν ενας φαυλος κυκλος για να γινω πραγματικα υποχονδρια με τις ασθενειες. εχω κανει οτι μπορεις να φανταστεις απο εξετασεις. και εχω επισκεπτει απειρους γιατρους. κανω μονιμα κακες σκεψεις και τι θα γινει αν αρρωστησω. και θελω να ζησω τη ζωη μου. και καταληγω οτι δεν εχω χρονο και οτι σιγουρα κατι θα παθω. πλεον για οτιδηποτε εχω η βγαζω πανω και το οποιοδηποτε συμπτωμα ειναι σιγουρα καμπανακι για κατι πολυ σοβαρο. ξεκινησε με σκληρυσνη κατα πλακας και περασε σε οτι καρκινο μπορεις να φανταστεις. αυτοεξεταζομαι μονη μου και πλεον εχω γινει εμμονικη. για παραδειγμα αν βγαλω μια αφθα στο στομα τη κοιταω 50 φορες την ημερα για να δω σε τι σημειο ειναι και αν περναει. με το που δω κατι επανω μ κατευθειαν οι σκεψεις λειτουργουν με το χειροτερο τροπο και μεχρι να περασει ειμαι μαυρα πανια. στα περιγραφω πολυ περιλιπτικα. η κατασταση ειναι εντελως φευγατη με αυτο. μου δημιουργει προβλημα στη δουλεια μου και στα παντα καθως ειναι παντα στο μυαλο μου η αρρωστοφοβια ασχετα με το τι αλλο κανω. εκανα καποιες συνεδριες με μια ψυχολογο οπου δε βοηθηκα καθολου και μη γινετα καθε μερα και χειροτερο. εχω μια σχεση που με στηριζει παρα πολυ σε αυτο καθως και ολοι οι δικοι μου ανθρωποι. αλλα ολο αυτο δε παει αλλο. υπαρχουν μερες, πολλες μερες που δε θελω να κανω τπτ. μονο καναπε και υπνο. εχω κουραστει υπερβολικα παρα πολυ και αληθεια ειναι οτι πρεπει να το λυσω αλλιως θα χαζεψω ειναι το μονο σιγουρο. προφανως μεσα σε ολα αυτα ειχα παντα στο πλευρο μου το ιντερνετ. Καταλαβαινω οτι υπαρχει καποιας μορφης καταθλιψης και οτι δεν ειμαι μονο αρρωστοφοβια ολο αυτο. θελω να το λυσω και να συνεχισω τη ζωη μου. Περιμένω απαντησεις σας. Θα ηθελα να απαντησει κάποιος αν περναει αντίστοιχες καταστάσεις

----------


## rania86

Περνάω ακριβώς τα ίδια όλα από το άγχος είναι. Τι σωματικά έχεις?

----------


## Alexandramaria96

> Περνάω ακριβώς τα ίδια όλα από το άγχος είναι. Τι σωματικά έχεις?


Οτι μπορεις να φανταστεις καθε φορα και κατι διαφορετικό
Αυτες τις μερες ας πουμε ασχολουμαι με το οτι νομιζω οτι βλεπω θολα και μου εχει μπει στο μυαλο για ογκο στο κεφαλι φυσικα 
Εκανα πριν 6 μήνες μαγνητικη στο κεφαλι 
Πιστευεις οτι υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει εμφανιστεί κατι αυτο το διάστημα?

----------


## rania86

Όχι δεν πιστεύω κάτι τέτοιο να φανταστείς εμένα ξεκίνησαν και ποναγα ε τα αυτιά μου πήγα σε ωρλ δεν ήταν τίποτα μετά το ξέχασα αυτό ασχολιοσουν με τα μάτια μου αυτό που λες κι εσύ έβλεπα θολά και νόμιζα ότι δεν βλέπω καλά μακριά πάω σε οφθαλμίατρο όλα καλά. Μετά ζαλαδες πάω σε ορθοπαιδικοι για αυχένα, ηλεκτρομηογραφημα όλα κομπλέ τώρα με έχει πιάσει πόνος στο στομάχι πάω σε γαστρεντερολογο μου βρίσκει μια ήπια γαστριτιδα αλλά τίποτα το σοβαρό... Να δω τι άλλο σωματικό θα αποκτήσω. Μην αγχώνεσαι πάντως όλα είναι στο μυαλο


> Οτι μπορεις να φανταστεις καθε φορα και κατι διαφορετικό
> Αυτες τις μερες ας πουμε ασχολουμαι με το οτι νομιζω οτι βλεπω θολα και μου εχει μπει στο μυαλο για ογκο στο κεφαλι φυσικα 
> Εκανα πριν 6 μήνες μαγνητικη στο κεφαλι 
> Πιστευεις οτι υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει εμφανιστεί κατι αυτο το διάστημα?

----------


## rania86

Επίσης να σου πω κάτι? Αφού έχεις κάνει τόσες εξετάσεις που λες γτ δεν το περνεισ απόφαση ότι ψυχοσωματικα? Ξέρω είναι δύσκολο και στο λέω εγώ που πραγματικά έχω περάσει παααρα πολλά σωματικά και προσπαθώ. Απλά όταν μου έρχεται κάτι δεν δίνω σημασία πια

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Απο τη μια δε χαιρομαι καθολου που υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που περνουν αντιστοιχα πραγματα γιατι ξερω πολυ καλα ποσο ψυχοφθόρο ειναι και απο την αλλη χαιρομαι λιγο γιατι μπορει κάποιος να με καταλαβει και να ανταλλάσουμε σκεψεις και προβληματισμους. Σχετικα με αυτο που λες για το στομαχι
Να ξερεις οτι το αγχος προκαλει παρα πολλα πραγματα. Εγω πριν καιρο αρχισα να εχω διαροιες και ακουγα συνεχεια το εντερο μου να γουργουριζει. Πηγα σε γαστρεντερολογο και η απαντηση ηταν ευρεθηστο εντερο. Θελω πολυ να ξεκινήσω ψυχοθεραπεία ξανα ομως τα χρηματα αυτη τη στιγμη δε μου φτανουν ουτε για τα βασικα και δυστυχώς ενας ψυχολογος θα μου κοστισει πολυ αυτη τη στιγμη

----------


## rania86

Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όσο είμαι ήρεμη και δεν του δίνω σημασία μου περνάει αλλά κάθε μέρα εδώ και ένα χρόνο έχω κάτι γτ πολύ απλά ψάχνομαι όλη την ώρα. Κι εγώ αισθάνομαι καλύτερα όταν περνάνε κι άλλοι το ίδιο με μένα γτ δεν νιώθω μόνη. Αν και είναι πολύ δύσκολο πράγμα για όσους το περνάνε... Κι εγώ λόγω χρημάτων δεν πάω ψυχολόγο προσπαθώ μόνη μ όσο μπορώ κάθε μέρα και λίγο. Πόσο χρονών είσαι?

----------


## Alexandramaria96

24 ειμαι 
Εσυ?

----------


## rania86

Εγώ 32. Υπομονή κορίτσι μου θα φύγουν όλα κάποια στιγμή αρκεί να προσπαθήσουμε κι εμείς. Θέλει δουλεια

----------


## george1520

Η άρρωστο φοβία είναι παιχνίδι του μυαλού. Μην δίνετε περιθώριο στο μυαλό να μεγαλοποιει την κάθε φοβία. Το έχω περάσει σε έντονο βαθμό τώρα είμαι πολύ καλύτερα. Θα βάζετε τα πράγματα κάτω με την λογική.. Να αποφεύγετε το διαδίκτυο... Κακό σύμβουλος..

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Απλα παιζει πολυ με το μυαλό
Ειλικρινά οταν κολλαει με κατι δε φευγει με τιποτα
Εμενα πλεον μοη εχει γινει καθημερινοτητα παιδια ξυπναω και κοιμαμαι με αυτο 
Ελπιζω τελικα η μαγνητική που εκανα πριν 6 μηνες στο κεφαλι να ειναι κατι που πρεπει να με καθησυχάζει
Αν κ σκέφτομαι οτι μπορει να εχει δημιουργηθεί κατι μετα τη μαγνητικη.
Αφηστε μια τρελα η κατάσταση

----------


## Kalissi

Αφου δεν θες να κοψεις του γιατρους.. εχεις σκεφτει να αφιερωνεις οσο χρονο σου παιρνει σε αυτους και στην παρατηρηση των σωματικων συμπτωματων, στο να αφιερωνεις αλλο τοσο γραφοντας τι ειναι αυτο που σε αγχωνει;
Καταλαβαινω οτι ο ψυχολογος ειναι ακριβο αθλημα, γιαυτο και σου κανω την παραπανω ερωτηση. Σιγα σιγα με υπομονη και πιστη, θα δεις, θα καλυτερευουν τα πραγματα.

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Νομιζω οτι ειναι κατι που χριεαζεται βοηθεια απο ειδικό και οταν θα ειμαι οικονομικα σε φάση σιγουρα θα κανω κατι 
Προσπαθω να χαλαρωνω ομως τις περισσοτερες φορες δε τα καταφερνω 
Συνεχιζω τη ζωη μου τη δουλεια μου και τα σχετικα ομως αυτο υπαρχει παντα εκει.

----------


## Kalissi

Η προταση "Σιγα-σιγα...." πηγαινε στην περιπτωση που προσπαθησεις να το εξερευνησεις λιγο μονη σου , γιατι οπως ειπες, δεν παιζουν χρηματα τωρα. 
Δεν αμφιβαλλω για το ποσο επιτακτικο η μεγαλο ειναι το προβλημα σου. Αλλα με αυτα τα δεδομενα, το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι αφενος να εχεις ΕΝΑΝ παθολογο που να πηγαινεις μονο εκει τακτικα κι οχι σε πολλους , κι οταν αυτος θεωρησει οτι οντως χρηζεις εξετασεων να πηγαινεις, και αφετερου να δεις γιατι εκεινη τη στιγμη σε πιανει η αρωωστοφοβια που ειναι αποτελεσμα του αγχους σου. Αρα να δεις τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο που ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΕ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΙ.

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Σε ευχαριστω για το χρονο και τις απαντήσεις σου 
Εχθες περασει κατι αντίστοιχο??

----------


## Kalissi

Ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα,ναι. Επισης σε εντονο βαθμο το περασε προσφατα ενας φιλος μου. Εμπαινε στο ιντερνετ διαβαζε συμπτωματα, πηγαινε δυο φορες στην εβδομαδα στον ιδιο γιατρο, ετρεχε πηγαινε σε αλλους, του ελεγαν οτι δεν εχει τιποτα και πηγαινε σε αλλες εξετασεις και παμε ξανα. Στο τελος πηγε σε μια ψυχιατρο, του εγραψε αντικαταθληπτικα και ξεκινησε κανονικα συνεδριες, γιατι καταλαβαινε και ο ιδιος οτι πραγματικα τιποτα δεν συμβαινει κι οτι πηγαζει απο αλλου. 
Οσο για μενα ,πια.. απλως στρεφω το μυαλο μου αλλου. Προσφατα ας πουμε καπως μου εκατσε οτι εχω ανευρισμα. Ειπα απο μεσα μου οτι θα παω να το κοιταξω, κι επειτα εστρεψα την προσοχη μου σε κατι αλλο που πρεπει να κανω στην καθημερινοτητα μου. Οπως μου ηρθε ,εφυγε και εφυγαν και αυτα που θεωρουσα συμπτωματα του ανευρισματος. 
Πιο παρελθοντικο μου ειχε κολλησει οτι εχω κονδυλωματα. Ο γυναικολογος να μου λεει κοριτσι μου δεν εχεις τιποτα και λοιπα και λοιπα κι εγω να μην τον πιστευω. Να θελω κι αλλες εξετασεις. Στον ιδιο κιολας! χαχα.. ειρωνεια. Τελος παντων, αποφασισα να αφησω τον ελεγχο στους γιατρους. Συγκεκριμενα στο γυναικολογο μου. ο οποιος ειναι ομιλητικος και μου δημιουργησε κλιμα εμπιστοσυνης.

----------


## Vaggos99

Και εγω τα ιδια περναω και χειροτερα, μεσα στη μερα νομιζω οως θα τρελαθω και φιλτραρω καθε μικρη κινηση που κανω, αισθανομαι πραγματικα οτι εχω αποξενωθει απ τον εαυτο μου σε ενα βαθμο, βεβαια αυριο αρχιζω παλι ψυχαναλυση πραγμα που μου δινει μια μικρη ελπιδα. Γενικα ησυμβουλη μου ειναι να μην αποκλησεις το ενδεχομενο να παρεις αντικαταθληπτικα (προφανως δεν ειναι πρωτη επιλογη) τα οποια μαζι με τη ψυχααναληση ειναι αυτο που ενδεικνυται απ τους γιατρους το οποιο προυποθετει πως θα βρεις εναν ψυχιατρο που εμπιστευεσαι. Οσον αφορα τη καταθληψη που λες ειναι λογικο να σε βασανισει - κουραζει το ολο θεμα με την αρρωστοφοβια αλλα και παλι μη κανεις αυτοδιαγνωση.

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Εσυ πως το περνας ολο αυτο? Εχεις και εσυ διαφορα ψυχοσωματικα?

----------


## Vaggos99

Το πληθος των ψυχοσωματικων τους τελευταιους 2 μηνες ( γιατι απο τοτε εχει αρχισει το καθημερινο θεμα) ειναι μεγαλο. Ξεκινισα με εναν πονοκεφαλο ο οποιος δεν υποχωρησε με ντεπον πραγμα που με ανησυχησε αρκετα και πηγα σε νοσοκομειο στο οποιο εκανα μια αξονικη που ηταν καθαρη. Την επομενη μερα και για αλλες15 πιστευα πως δεν ενιωθα τα δεξια ακρα το ιδιο με τα αριστερα και σε συνδιασμο με τον επιμονο πονοκεφαλο και καποια μουδιασματα στο χειλος ημουν σιγουρος πως εχω παθει καποιο εγκεφαλικο η καποιο καρκινο. Αφου ετρεξα σε δυο νευρολογους και εκανα μια μαγνιτηκη ηρεμησα για 2-3 μερες. Το χειροτερο ωστοσο ηταν το μετα διοτι τελειωσαν τα "πρακτικα" ψυχοσωματικα και ηρθαν επιμονα αγχη γυρω απ τη ψυχικη υγεια του στυλ αισθανομαι πως τρελενομαι, οτι εχω καταθληψη η ακομη οτι εχω καποια αλλη διαταραχη. Το μονο που με κανει να βλεπω καθαρα τα πραγματα ειναι καποια μικρα διαστηματα μες στη μερα που χαλαρωνω τελειως( τυχαιες συνθηκες, ακομη δεν εχω βρει πως να το κανω μεσα στη μερα μου συνειδητα ). Γενικα η υπομονη και οι στιγμες " νυφαλιοτητας" βοηθανε στο να την παλευεις μεσα τη μερα αλλα το γεγονος η αρρωστοφοβια μου βρισκετε σε εξαρση σε περιοδο που ειχα κανει break με τον ψυχιατρο ( ψυχαναλυση καναμε ) μονο τυχαιο δεν το θεωρω

----------


## rania86

Πω πω ρε παιδιά αυτά τα ψυχοσωματικα δεν υπάρχουν κάθε φορά κάθε μέρα και κάτι άλλο. Πολύ δυσκολο

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Εγω σχεδον καθε μερα ειμαι και με κατι καινουριο. Παιδια παρα πολυ επώδυνο. Φτανεις σε σημειο τρελας.

----------


## rania86

Ακριβώς κι εγώ έτσι μόνο μερικά μου κράτησαν αρκετές μέρες μετά κάθε μέρα και κάτι καινούργιο.εσυ τώρα τι έχεις? 


> Εγω σχεδον καθε μερα ειμαι και με κατι καινουριο. Παιδια παρα πολυ επώδυνο. Φτανεις σε σημειο τρελας.

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Τωρα όπως σας ειπα επειδη μου εκει κολλησει οτι κατι εχω στο κεφαλι 
Επισης σου εχει τυχει ποτε να εχεις εμβοες στα αυτια? Σα να κανει για λιγο τουκ τουκ μεσα στο αυτο?

----------


## rania86

Ναι μου έχει τύχει κ με τα αυτιά θέματα και με τα ματια


> Τωρα όπως σας ειπα επειδη μου εκει κολλησει οτι κατι εχω στο κεφαλι 
> Επισης σου εχει τυχει ποτε να εχεις εμβοες στα αυτια? Σα να κανει για λιγο τουκ τουκ μεσα στο αυτο?

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Τι ειναι αυτο με το αυτι? Ειναι σα να ακουω τους χτύπους της καρδιας μου στο αυτί 
Χαχαχαχσεσυ τ ειχες?

----------


## rania86

Κι εγώ έτσι άκουγα τους χτύπους της καρδιάς, βουηζανε, ότι να ναι χαχαχαχαχ


> Τι ειναι αυτο με το αυτι? Ειναι σα να ακουω τους χτύπους της καρδιας μου στο αυτί 
> Χαχαχαχσεσυ τ ειχες?

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Εσυ τι φαση περνας τωρα? Τι εχεις αυτητη περιοδο?

----------


## rania86

Αυτή την περίοδο έχω το στομάχι μ πόνους δυσπεψία με χτύπησε κι εκεί περνώ μια θεραπεία αλλά δεν με έχει πιάσει και μ είπε ο γιατρός αν δεν σε πιάσει σημενει ότι είναι από το άγχος μου. Πριν από αυτο είχα θέμα με μάτια με αυτιά όπως σου είπα με καρδιά με μυικουσ πόνους ζαλαδες. Τα πάντα όλα εσύ είσαι στην φάση με το κεφάλι τώρα ε? 


> Εσυ τι φαση περνας τωρα? Τι εχεις αυτητη περιοδο?

----------


## george1520

Αυτό το ότι αν δεν πιάσει η θεραπεία είναι από το άγχος δεν ισχύει..

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Ρανια αυτο με τα πεπτικα και τα γεστρεμτερικα παιζει πολυ μεγαλο ρολο το αγχος. Το περασα σε μεγάλο βαθμο. Ναι και εχω και κατι ηπιους πονοκεφαλους 
Ρε συ λες να πρέπει να παω παλι για μαγνητική? Δε ξερω ειναι μακρυα το 6μηνο που εκανα ξανα?

----------


## rania86

Και τι μπορεί να είναι? 


> Αυτό το ότι αν δεν πιάσει η θεραπεία είναι από το άγχος δεν ισχύει..

----------


## rania86

Τι πέρασες εσύ με γαστρεντερολογικα? Ρε συ είσαι πολύ μικρή για να πας μέσα σε ένα 6μηνο πάλι για μαγνητική. Είχα τρομερούς πονοκεφάλους και έλεγα πονάει το κεφάλι μ έκανα το λάθος και έμπαινα στο Google και διάβαζα τα χειρότερα και γινόμουν ακόμα πιο χάλια. Μην δίνεις απλά σημασία.,και θα φύγει 


> Ρανια αυτο με τα πεπτικα και τα γεστρεμτερικα παιζει πολυ μεγαλο ρολο το αγχος. Το περασα σε μεγάλο βαθμο. Ναι και εχω και κατι ηπιους πονοκεφαλους 
> Ρε συ λες να πρέπει να παω παλι για μαγνητική? Δε ξερω ειναι μακρυα το 6μηνο που εκανα ξανα?

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Ειχα διάρροια μετα δυσκοιλιότητα
Μετα το αντίστροφο
Ακουγα συνέχεια τη κοιλαι μου να γουργουριζει ολη την ωρα
Πονούσε το στομαχι μου πολυ 
Γενικα διάφορα
Δε ξερω εχω ανησυχήσει με το κεφαλι μου παλι πφφφφ

----------


## rania86

Πόναγε κι εσένα το στομάχι σου? Είχες πάει σε γιατρό? Επερνεσ κανένα χάπι? Και τελικά πως σου πέρασε? 


> Ειχα διάρροια μετα δυσκοιλιότητα
> Μετα το αντίστροφο
> Ακουγα συνέχεια τη κοιλαι μου να γουργουριζει ολη την ωρα
> Πονούσε το στομαχι μου πολυ 
> Γενικα διάφορα
> Δε ξερω εχω ανησυχήσει με το κεφαλι μου παλι πφφφφ

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Πηρα ibutin 
Ναι ειχα παει σε γαστρεντερολογο
Μου πέρασε οταν βρηκα κατι αλλο να ασχοληθώ
Χαχαχχα

----------


## rania86

Τι σου είπε ο γαστρεντερολογοσ? 


> Πηρα ibutin 
> Ναι ειχα παει σε γαστρεντερολογο
> Μου πέρασε οταν βρηκα κατι αλλο να ασχοληθώ
> Χαχαχχα

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Αγχος αγχος αγχος αγχος αγχος

----------


## george1520

> Και τι μπορεί να είναι?


Δεν είπα ότι δεν είναι άγχος. Είπα ότι ο πόνος στο στομάχι από άγχος αντιμετωπίζεται..

----------


## rania86

Για. Πες μ πως αντιπετωπιζεται? Είπα ότι ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι αν δεν σε πιάνει η θεραπεία είναι από αγχοσ τότε ο πόνος και μου είπες ότι αυτό δεν ισχυει


> Δεν είπα ότι δεν είναι άγχος. Είπα ότι ο πόνος στο στομάχι από άγχος αντιμετωπίζεται..

----------


## rania86

Και τι σου είπε να κάνεις? Εντάξει εγώ έχω και μια γαστριτιδα και το άγχος το κάνει χειροτερο


> Αγχος αγχος αγχος αγχος αγχος

----------


## george1520

Σου έχω πει την θεραπεία που εκανα. Στην αρχή της κατάθλιψης μου το στομάχι μου ήταν χάλια. Δεν πήγαινε τίποτα κάτω. Ακόμη και οι μυρωδιές με ενοχλούσαν στο στομάχι. Και όλα ήταν καθαρά άγχος.. Κάθε πρωί έπινα nexium και απόγευμα librax. Αυτό με ηρεμουσε..
Κόπηκε μαχαίρι όταν άρχισα ψυχοθεραπεία, άρχισα θεραπεία με ομοιοπαθητικα (για το στομάχι), σταμάτησα το γάλα με λαχτοζη.. Αυταααααα

----------


## rania86

Εμένα που δεν με πιάνει η θεραπεία ούτε με nexium ούτε με pariet ούτε με losec? Τι είναι? 


> Σου έχω πει την θεραπεία που εκανα. Στην αρχή της κατάθλιψης μου το στομάχι μου ήταν χάλια. Δεν πήγαινε τίποτα κάτω. Ακόμη και οι μυρωδιές με ενοχλούσαν στο στομάχι. Και όλα ήταν καθαρά άγχος.. Κάθε πρωί έπινα nexium και απόγευμα librax. Αυτό με ηρεμουσε..
> Κόπηκε μαχαίρι όταν άρχισα ψυχοθεραπεία, άρχισα θεραπεία με ομοιοπαθητικα (για το στομάχι), σταμάτησα το γάλα με λαχτοζη.. Αυταααααα

----------


## george1520

Μηηηηπως να βάλουμε στο πρόγραμμα και ένα καλό ψυχολόγο; ο συνδυασμός θα δεις ότι θα κάνει θαύματα.. Αφού ξέρεις τι είναι. Τι συμβαίνει.

----------


## rania86

Μπορείς να μου πεις πιο ομοιοπαθητικα επερνεσ? Ναι αυτό πρέπει να το βάλουμε στο πρόγραμμα. Άρα συμφωνείς ότι αφού δεν με πιάνουν όλα αυτά είναι από το άγχος έτσι? 


> Μηηηηπως να βάλουμε στο πρόγραμμα και ένα καλό ψυχολόγο; ο συνδυασμός θα δεις ότι θα κάνει θαύματα.. Αφού ξέρεις τι είναι. Τι συμβαίνει.

----------


## george1520

Έκανα με αλάτι.. Και μετά με ιγνατια για κρίσεις πανικού και μετά ψευδαργυρο αλλά το σταμάτησα. 


Ο κάθε άνθρωπος όμως παίρνει αυτό που του ταιριάζει. Αν μπεις Google και διαβάσεις για το αλάτι είναι σαν και περιγράφει εμένα.. Θα πρέπει να πας σε ομοιοπαθητικο να σου βρει αυτό που σου ταιριάζει. Θα του πεις αυτά που νιώθεις και λιγα πράγματα για σένα..

Δεν σου λέω ότι 100% αυτό με βοήθησε.. Αλλά ποοοοση σύμπτωση;

----------


## rania86

Έχεις να μου προτείνεις καπιον? Πιστεύω ότι όλα αυτά που έκανες σε συνδιασμο βοήθησαν. Είχεσ κ πόνους? Εγώ μπορεί 3 μέρες να είμαι καλά και δύο χάλια. 


> Έκανα με αλάτι.. Και μετά με ιγνατια για κρίσεις πανικού και μετά ψευδαργυρο αλλά το σταμάτησα. 
> 
> 
> Ο κάθε άνθρωπος όμως παίρνει αυτό που του ταιριάζει. Αν μπεις Google και διαβάσεις για το αλάτι είναι σαν και περιγράφει εμένα.. Θα πρέπει να πας σε ομοιοπαθητικο να σου βρει αυτό που σου ταιριάζει. Θα του πεις αυτά που νιώθεις και λιγα πράγματα για σένα..
> 
> Δεν σου λέω ότι 100% αυτό με βοήθησε.. Αλλά ποοοοση σύμπτωση;

----------


## george1520

Είμαι από Κύπρο. Δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω όσο αφορά κάποιον γιατρό. Ήμουν καλά για ένα χρόνο.. Εε μετά κάτι έγινε στο σπίτι..και εδώ και 2 βδομάδες το πονάω. Με το nexium (μόνο) είμαι οκ. Θα κανω 28 μέρες θεραπεία. Ελπίζω να επανέλθω.

----------


## rania86

Με το nexium σου περνάει εσένα τουλάχιστον.. Κάτι είναι κ αυτό. Τα ομοιοπαθητικα δεν έχω καταλάβει πως ακριβώς λειτουργουν


> Είμαι από Κύπρο. Δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω όσο αφορά κάποιον γιατρό. Ήμουν καλά για ένα χρόνο.. Εε μετά κάτι έγινε στο σπίτι..και εδώ και 2 βδομάδες το πονάω. Με το nexium (μόνο) είμαι οκ. Θα κανω 28 μέρες θεραπεία. Ελπίζω να επανέλθω.

----------


## george1520

Ρίξε μια ματιά στο Google. Έχει ωραία θεματα.. Και ότι απορίες έχεις ρώτησε με.. Δεν είμαι και ειδικός...αλλα επειδή εγώ δεν τα πίστευα διάβασα αρκετά πριν αρχίσω.

----------


## rania86

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ 


> Ρίξε μια ματιά στο Google. Έχει ωραία θεματα.. Και ότι απορίες έχεις ρώτησε με.. Δεν είμαι και ειδικός...αλλα επειδή εγώ δεν τα πίστευα διάβασα αρκετά πριν αρχίσω.

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Ρανια που μενεις?

----------


## rania86

Αθήνα. Εσυ


> Ρανια που μενεις?

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Καλαματα μενω εγωεγω πιστευω αν χαλαρωσεις θα σταματησει μονο του σιγα σιγα αυτο

----------


## rania86

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι νιώθεις τον πόνο το μυαλό σου συνέχεια είναι εκεί γτ πολύ απλά πονάς.,κι αυτό γίνεται χειρότερα όσο του δίνω σημασία. Ξέρω τι είναι και από τι είναι απλά δεν μπορώ να το αντιμετωπίσω. Πρέπει να πάω σε ψυχολόγο μήπως με βοηθησει


> Καλαματα μενω εγωεγω πιστευω αν χαλαρωσεις θα σταματησει μονο του σιγα σιγα αυτο

----------


## george1520

Το έχω γράψει εκατό φορές στο φόρουμ. Αλλά θα το ξαναγράψω. Η ψυχολόγος μου έχει δείξει ασκήσεις με τις αναπνοές. Αυτές τις χρησιμοποιουσα (και ακόμη το κάνω) όταν το μυαλό μου αρχίζει να μεγαλοποιει ένα πρόβλημα.. Ηρεμεί το μυαλό. Πριν μια βδομάδα περίπου πήρα τον σκύλο γιατρό. Με έβαλε να τον κρατάω για να κάνουμε ακτινογραφία. Μετά σκεφτόμουν ότι ολο αυτό θα επηρεάσει την υγεία μου. Κι άλλες τέτοιες χαζομάρες. Ενώ φόρεσα τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό. Έκανα τις ανάσες μου και κόπηκε μαχαίρι.
Υπάρχει και μια άλλη άσκηση "θησαυρός" λέγεται. Εκεί βάζεις ότι δεν θες να σκεφτείς. Σε εμένα έπιασε. Αλλά κανεις μια διαδικασία πριν. Άρχισε ψυχοθεραπεία και θα δεις αλλαγες

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Παιδια έκλεισα ραντεβού στον οφθαλμιατρο σήμερα 
Να δουμε τι θα μ πει και για τα ματια

----------


## rania86

Φοβάμαι μήπως δεν είναι από το στομάχι μ και είναι από χολή η κάτι άλλο. Δεν ξέρω δεν εξειτε τόσος πόνος κάθε μέρα και να είναι από το άγχος. Δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω. Θα πάω να κάνω άνω κάτω κοιλιάς την Παρασκευή. 


> Το έχω γράψει εκατό φορές στο φόρουμ. Αλλά θα το ξαναγράψω. Η ψυχολόγος μου έχει δείξει ασκήσεις με τις αναπνοές. Αυτές τις χρησιμοποιουσα (και ακόμη το κάνω) όταν το μυαλό μου αρχίζει να μεγαλοποιει ένα πρόβλημα.. Ηρεμεί το μυαλό. Πριν μια βδομάδα περίπου πήρα τον σκύλο γιατρό. Με έβαλε να τον κρατάω για να κάνουμε ακτινογραφία. Μετά σκεφτόμουν ότι ολο αυτό θα επηρεάσει την υγεία μου. Κι άλλες τέτοιες χαζομάρες. Ενώ φόρεσα τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό. Έκανα τις ανάσες μου και κόπηκε μαχαίρι.
> Υπάρχει και μια άλλη άσκηση "θησαυρός" λέγεται. Εκεί βάζεις ότι δεν θες να σκεφτείς. Σε εμένα έπιασε. Αλλά κανεις μια διαδικασία πριν. Άρχισε ψυχοθεραπεία και θα δεις αλλαγες

----------


## george1520

Πρώτα βλέπουμε το σώμα και μετά την ψυχή.. Δες πρώτα αυτό.. Όχι υπερβολές ε.. Μην πάμε στο άλλο άκρο.

----------


## rania86

Πες μου Αλεξάνδρα τι σου είπε ο γιατρος


> Παιδια έκλεισα ραντεβού στον οφθαλμιατρο σήμερα 
> Να δουμε τι θα μ πει και για τα ματια

----------


## rania86

Τι εννοείς? 


> Πρώτα βλέπουμε το σώμα και μετά την ψυχή.. Δες πρώτα αυτό.. Όχι υπερβολές ε.. Μην πάμε στο άλλο άκρο.

----------


## george1520

Να δεις ότι δεν έχεις κάτι.. Και να θες να πας αλλού κι αλλού.. Επειδή γράφουμε στο θέμα άρρωστο φοβία. Είναι μια συμπεριφορά κι αυτή.

----------


## rania86

Όχι αυτό θα κοιτάξω. Πιστεύεις ότι μπορεί να είναι κάτι άλλο? 


> Να δεις ότι δεν έχεις κάτι.. Και να θες να πας αλλού κι αλλού.. Επειδή γράφουμε στο θέμα άρρωστο φοβία. Είναι μια συμπεριφορά κι αυτή.

----------


## Alexandramaria96

> Να δεις ότι δεν έχεις κάτι.. Και να θες να πας αλλού κι αλλού.. Επειδή γράφουμε στο θέμα άρρωστο φοβία. Είναι μια συμπεριφορά κι αυτή.


Ναι καπως ετσι
Εσυ πιστευεις οτι χρειαζεται να παω και για αλλη μαγνητικη παρολο που εκανα πριν 6 μήνες?
Ζητω τη γνωμη σου γιατι φαίνεσαι αρκετα λογικος

----------


## george1520

> Όχι αυτό θα κοιτάξω. Πιστεύεις ότι μπορεί να είναι κάτι άλλο?


Πιστεύω ότι είναι άγχος και μόνο άγχος.. Πρέπει λίγο να δουλέψεις με τον εαυτό σου, να φτιάξεις λίγο την σχέση που έχεις με εαυτόν.. Μην γεμίζεις τον εαυτό σου με αρνητικές σκέψεις. Κάνε την εξέταση για να το επιβεβαιώσεις και μετά ασχολήσου με το κομμάτι της ψυχολογίας σου.

----------


## george1520

> Ναι καπως ετσι
> Εσυ πιστευεις οτι χρειαζεται να παω και για αλλη μαγνητικη παρολο που εκανα πριν 6 μήνες?
> Ζητω τη γνωμη σου γιατι φαίνεσαι αρκετα λογικος


Αυτό που μεγαλοποιει το κάθε μας θέμα είναι το μυαλό μας.. Όταν του δίνεις τον χώρο θα σκεφτεί και το χειρότερο σενάριο. Έρχεται μια φοβία, ασχολησε μαζί της. Πνιγεσαι κάποια στιγμή ηρεμας και τσουπ ξεπηδαει άλλη. Όταν δεν ασχοληθείς με το πραγματικό πρόβλημα έτσι γίνεται. Επειδή δεν έχω διαβάσει όλο το θέμα. Σε παρακολουθεί κάποιος γιατρός;

----------


## Alexandramaria96

> Αυτό που μεγαλοποιει το κάθε μας θέμα είναι το μυαλό μας.. Όταν του δίνεις τον χώρο θα σκεφτεί και το χειρότερο σενάριο. Έρχεται μια φοβία, ασχολησε μαζί της. Πνιγεσαι κάποια στιγμή ηρεμας και τσουπ ξεπηδαει άλλη. Όταν δεν ασχοληθείς με το πραγματικό πρόβλημα έτσι γίνεται. Επειδή δεν έχω διαβάσει όλο το θέμα. Σε παρακολουθεί κάποιος γιατρός;


Λοιπον γενικα παντα ημουν πολυ αγχώδης και αρκετα ψυχαναγκαστικη μπορω να πω
Πριν ενα 6μηνο ομως ξεκινησε μια κατασταση εκτος ελεγχου 
Ειχα καποια μουδιασματα και μπηκα στο ιντερνετ 
Ε φυσικα μου εβγαλε σκπ εννοειται και απο τοτε ειχα ολα τα συμπτώματα 
Μετα απο ολα αυτα ξεκινησε ενας φαυλος κυκλος εξετασεων 
Απο απλες αιματος μεχρι μαγνητική εγκεφαλου,καρκινικους δεικτες και αντιπυρηνικα αντισωματα 
Παρολο που εκανα τα παντα δεν ηρέμησα
Εκανα 7 συνεδριες αν θυμαμαι καλα με μια ψυχολογο ομως δεν ειδα βοηθεια και επειδη σταματησα τη δουλεια λογω σχολης για καποιο διαστημα καταλαβαινεις τη δεδομενη στιγμη δε γίνεται δυστυχς να επισκεφθώ καποιον γιατρο 
Αυτα εγω 
Πολυ περιλιπτικα

----------


## george1520

Γενικά στην ζωή σου πως ήσουν; με την οικογένεια σου κτλ;

Το ίντερνετ μην το συμβούλευσε.. Να ξέρεις πως πάντα στο τέλος θα σου λέει ότι θα πεθάνεις. Δεν έχει χειρότερο σύμβουλο από το Google.
Με 7 συνεδρίες περιμένεις θαύματα;; εγώ κάνω από αρχές του 2018. Κάθε βδομάδα.. Και ακόμη έχω τα θέματα μου. Ακόμη και στο θέμα με τις αρρώστιες. Η κάθε περίπτωση φυσικά είναι διαφορετική. Απάντησε μου στις ερωτήσεις

----------


## rania86

Απλά σε ρωτάω γτ όντως όπως είπες μπήκα Google και διάβασα για την χολή ότι έχει τα ίδια συμπτωματα και πόνο εκεί που πονάω και ξέρεις τώρα τι μου έχει μπει στο μυαλό ε? Εσύ είχες πολύ πόνο? 


> Πιστεύω ότι είναι άγχος και μόνο άγχος.. Πρέπει λίγο να δουλέψεις με τον εαυτό σου, να φτιάξεις λίγο την σχέση που έχεις με εαυτόν.. Μην γεμίζεις τον εαυτό σου με αρνητικές σκέψεις. Κάνε την εξέταση για να το επιβεβαιώσεις και μετά ασχολήσου με το κομμάτι της ψυχολογίας σου.

----------


## george1520

Εγώ μόνο που μυριζα έντονες μυρωδιές πονουσα. Σε τέτοιο βαθμό. Άλλες φορές ήθελα να κάνω και εμετό.. Ούτε έγκυος να ήμουν. Λες να είμαι; θα το ψάξω στο ίντερνετ.

----------


## rania86

Χαχαχαχαχααχα α ρε Γιώργο με έκανες και γέλασα. Όντως από την μυρωδιά πόναγεσ? Αυτό τώρα είναι το λεγόμενο νεύρωση στομάχου που λέμε? Και το είχες καιρό τον πόνο? 


> Εγώ μόνο που μυριζα έντονες μυρωδιές πονουσα. Σε τέτοιο βαθμό. Άλλες φορές ήθελα να κάνω και εμετό.. Ούτε έγκυος να ήμουν. Λες να είμαι; θα το ψάξω στο ίντερνετ.

----------


## george1520

> Χαχαχαχαχααχα α ρε Γιώργο με έκανες και γέλασα. Όντως από την μυρωδιά πόναγεσ? Αυτό τώρα είναι το λεγόμενο νεύρωση στομάχου που λέμε? Και το είχες καιρό τον πόνο?


Με το στομάχι μου είχα θέμα πολλααααααα χρόνια. Ανά διαστήματα.. Όταν άρχισα να πέφτω ψυχολογικά και ο φόβος για τις αρρώστιες είναι το μονο όργανο που δεν ασχολήθηκα. Λέω αν ήταν να χαιρετήσω τον πλάτανο θα τον χαιρετουσα τόσο καιρό. Δεν ξέρω ορολογίες.. Αν είναι νεύρωση ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Δεν καθησα να ασχοληθώ ποτέ τόσο πολύ. Ξέρω πως έκανα θεραπεία και ηρεμησα. Ξέρω πως πήγα ψυχολόγο, άρχισα ασκήσεις να ηρεμώ το μυαλό μου και έγινα καλά. Και ξέρω πως τώρα το πονω πάλι γιατί έγινε κάτι και με έριξε. Όταν ξέρεις δεν έχεις ανάγκη το ίντερνετ.

----------


## rania86

Έχεις δίκιο. Πόσο χρονών είσαι? Τώρα είσαι πάλι με nexium ε? Θα στρώσει πάλι σιγά σιγά. Απλά ξέρω ότι το στομάχι θέλει χρόνο για να επανέλθει. Πωωωωω δεν θα άντεχα χρόνια να έχω πρόβλημα, να είμαι έτσι δηλαδή 


> Με το στομάχι μου είχα θέμα πολλααααααα χρόνια. Ανά διαστήματα.. Όταν άρχισα να πέφτω ψυχολογικά και ο φόβος για τις αρρώστιες είναι το μονο όργανο που δεν ασχολήθηκα. Λέω αν ήταν να χαιρετήσω τον πλάτανο θα τον χαιρετουσα τόσο καιρό. Δεν ξέρω ορολογίες.. Αν είναι νεύρωση ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Δεν καθησα να ασχοληθώ ποτέ τόσο πολύ. Ξέρω πως έκανα θεραπεία και ηρεμησα. Ξέρω πως πήγα ψυχολόγο, άρχισα ασκήσεις να ηρεμώ το μυαλό μου και έγινα καλά. Και ξέρω πως τώρα το πονω πάλι γιατί έγινε κάτι και με έριξε. Όταν ξέρεις δεν έχεις ανάγκη το ίντερνετ.

----------


## george1520

Είμαι 28. Ναι πίνω nexium. Σήμερα ήπια το 14ο χάπι..

----------


## rania86

Να σου πω όμως κάτι? Δεν νιώθω αγχωμένη αυτή την περίοδο για να με έχει πιάσει τοσο


> Είμαι 28. Ναι πίνω nexium. Σήμερα ήπια το 14ο χάπι..

----------


## george1520

Ίσως να έγινε κάτι που σε έριξε.. Δεν ξέρω. Κάνε την εξέταση και βλέπεις πως προχωράς.

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Παιδια καλησπερα
Πως ειστε? Πηγα οφθαλμιατρο εχθες 
Τελικα εχω λιγη υπερμετροπια
Θα βαλω κατι βοηθητικα γυαλια 
Παρολα αυτα συνεχιζω να σκεφτομαι να ίδια για το κεφαλι μου 
Σκεφτομαι οτι αν παω για μαγνητικη θα με συχτηρισει ο γιατρος και θα με διωξει

----------


## george1520

Μπορεί έτσι να ξεκολλήσεις

----------


## rania86

Κορίτσι μου αν και το βρίσκω άσκοπο να πας για μαγνητική πάλι αν νομίζεις ότι έτσι θα σου περάσει όλο αυτό πήγενε για να την κάνεις για να σου φύγει από το μυαλό. Κι εγώ άνω κάτω κοιλιάς είχα κάνει πάλι πριν 6 μήνες και επειδή μ είπε ο γαστρεντερολογοσ ότι μπορεί να μην είναι από το στομάχι μου το έβαλε πάλι στο μυαλό και θα πάω να την ξανά κάνω την Παρασκευή. Σε κατάλαβενω απόλυτα πως νιώθεις. Τι ακριβώς αισθάνεσαι και θες να κάνεις πάλι μαγνητική? 


> Παιδια καλησπερα
> Πως ειστε? Πηγα οφθαλμιατρο εχθες 
> Τελικα εχω λιγη υπερμετροπια
> Θα βαλω κατι βοηθητικα γυαλια 
> Παρολα αυτα συνεχιζω να σκεφτομαι να ίδια για το κεφαλι μου 
> Σκεφτομαι οτι αν παω για μαγνητικη θα με συχτηρισει ο γιατρος και θα με διωξει

----------


## george1520

Όταν άρχισα ψυχοθεραπεία.. Ειχα τρομερό θέμα με τις αρρώστιες... Ότι και να πονουσα έλεγα πως ήταν σοβαρό.. Έμπαινα και στο Google και τα σενάρια μεγαλωναν. Εκείνη την περίοδο είχα θέμα και με τα μικρόβια.. Πίστευα πως αυτά θα με αρρωστήσουν.. Είχα παρατηρήσει ότι η ψυχολόγος μου κάθε φορά που πήγαινα κρατούσε ένα χαρτομάντιλο. Σκούπιζε την μύτη της, φτερνιζοταν κτλ. Αυτό γινόταν για αρκετό καιρό. Μια μέρα ήθελε χαρτί και αντί να πάρει από δίπλα της, ήρθε δίπλα μου και το πήρε.. Κατάλαβα πως προσπαθούσε με αυτόν τον τρόπο να με βοηθήσει. Πότε δεν συζητάμε το θέμα μου με τα μικρόβια. Είχα καταλάβει ότι το έκανε γιαυτό και αναρωτιόμουν αν τώρα που το κατάλαβα θα πετύχει... Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν αυτό που με βοήθησε αλλα οι σκέψεις και οι φοβίες μου όσο αφορά τα μικρόβια τελείωσαν πολύ γρήγορα. Κάντε τις εξετασεις σας απλά για να μην σκέφτεστε μετά ότι δεν πήγατε και αρχίστε ψυχοθεραπεία.. Θέλει χρόνο, δουλειά αλλά θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα. Είναι δύσκολο να έχεις ένα φόβο συνεχώς μέσα στο κεφάλι σου. Δεν μπορείς να αποδόσεις στις καθημερινές σου υποχρεώσεις.

----------


## rania86

Παιδια καλησπέρα τι κάνετε? Πήγα τελικά σήμερα για άνω κάτω κοιλιάς και βγήκαν όλα καλά. Οπότε δεν υπάρχει άλλη εξέταση για το στομάχι άρα από το άγχος μ πονάω. Ψυχοσωματικα.... Πρέπει τώρα να κοιτάξω για ψυχολογο

----------


## george1520

Μια χαρά Ρανια... Τώρα είναι όλα πιο ξεκάθαρα για σένα και ξέρεις πως θα προχωρήσεις..

----------


## rania86

Εγώ στοσο ακόμα δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι πονάω και όλο αυτό είναι από αγχοσ. 


> Μια χαρά Ρανια... Τώρα είναι όλα πιο ξεκάθαρα για σένα και ξέρεις πως θα προχωρήσεις..

----------


## george1520

Οκ.. Θα σου πω εγώ τι έχεις. Είσαι βαριά άρρωστη.. Εντάξει;
κλείσε ραντεβού σε ένα ψυχολόγο και σιγά σιγά οι φοβίες θα μειωθούν... Με το ζόρι να έχεις κάτι;

----------


## rania86

Δεν είναι με το ζορυ να έχω κάτι άλλο ο πόνος είναι αληθινός δεν είναι στο μυαλό μου. 


> Οκ.. Θα σου πω εγώ τι έχεις. Είσαι βαριά άρρωστη.. Εντάξει;
> κλείσε ραντεβού σε ένα ψυχολόγο και σιγά σιγά οι φοβίες θα μειωθούν... Με το ζόρι να έχεις κάτι;

----------


## george1520

Δεν σου είπε κανένας ότι είναι το μυαλό σου. Τα προβλήματα, οι σκέψεις κτλ μαζεύονται στο σώμα μας ή χτυπάνε σε κάποιο όργανο στο σώμα μας.. Όπως εσένα έτσι και εμένα χτυπάει στο στομάχι. Πρέπει να βρεις μια θεραπεία να ηρεμησει τον πονο και ταυτόχρονα να κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία για να γίνει καλύτερη δουλειά.

----------


## rania86

Πως θα βρω θεραπεία για να περάσει ο πόνος? Όταν ο γιατρός σου λέει για αυτήν την γαστριτιδα που έχεις δεν χρειάζεται να πάρεις κάτι? Και έχω πάει και σε άλλον και μου είπε το ίδιο. Όσο για ψυχολόγο το ψάχνω ηδη


> Δεν σου είπε κανένας ότι είναι το μυαλό σου. Τα προβλήματα, οι σκέψεις κτλ μαζεύονται στο σώμα μας ή χτυπάνε σε κάποιο όργανο στο σώμα μας.. Όπως εσένα έτσι και εμένα χτυπάει στο στομάχι. Πρέπει να βρεις μια θεραπεία να ηρεμησει τον πονο και ταυτόχρονα να κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία για να γίνει καλύτερη δουλειά.

----------


## george1520

Πες μου τι χάπια πήρες μέχρι τωρα..

----------


## Kalissi

Διάβασα όσα εχουν υποθει μεχρι τωρα. Μια υπενθυμιση θελω να κανω.
**ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΗΜΟ.**
Ειναι κι αυτη μια επιλογη, για "προσκαιρη" λυση στην περιπτωση αμφιβολης αποτελεσματικοτητας.

----------


## rania86

Nexium τα οποία με είχαν βοηθήσει αρκετά άλλα πριν κανένα μήνα που τα επερνα με έπιασε αυτός ο πόνος,, losec, pariet, mallox, αυτά.. 


> Πες μου τι χάπια πήρες μέχρι τωρα..

----------


## george1520

Δες λίγο το librax.. Είναι και αγχολυτικό. Μίλησε και με τον γιατρο αν θες.. Αλλά αυτό είναι κυρίως για τον πόνο.. Είχα δοκιμάσει το Controloc αλλά δεν με βοήθησε.. Βρήκα το nexium. Τότε έπινα πρωί το nexium μια ώρα πριν φάω πρωινό και απόγευμα το librax. Τώρα είμαι εντάξει με το nexium.

----------


## rania86

Τώρα περνεισ και librax η μόνο nexium? Θέλω να βρω κάτι για τον πόνο βασικά. Ο γιατρός λέει ότι και να μου δώσει δεν θα με πιάνει για το στομάχι αν είναι νεύρωση μόνο κάτι σε αγχολυτικό. 


> Δες λίγο το librax.. Είναι και αγχολυτικό. Μίλησε και με τον γιατρο αν θες.. Αλλά αυτό είναι κυρίως για τον πόνο.. Είχα δοκιμάσει το Controloc αλλά δεν με βοήθησε.. Βρήκα το nexium. Τότε έπινα πρωί το nexium μια ώρα πριν φάω πρωινό και απόγευμα το librax. Τώρα είμαι εντάξει με το nexium.

----------


## geodim

Εγώ θα έλεγα μακρυά από βενζοδιαζεπίνες λόγω κινδύνου εθισμού. Καλύτερα κανένα Lyrica που το δίνουν και για πόνους. Κάνει βέβαια καμιά βδομάδα να πιάσει.

----------


## rania86

Τι είναι το lyrica? Δεν το έχω ακούσει? Είναι για στομάχι? 


> Εγώ θα έλεγα μακρυά από βενζοδιαζεπίνες λόγω κινδύνου εθισμού. Καλύτερα κανένα Lyrica που το δίνουν και για πόνους. Κάνει βέβαια καμιά βδομάδα να πιάσει.

----------


## george1520

> Τώρα περνεισ και librax η μόνο nexium? Θέλω να βρω κάτι για τον πόνο βασικά. Ο γιατρός λέει ότι και να μου δώσει δεν θα με πιάνει για το στομάχι αν είναι νεύρωση μόνο κάτι σε αγχολυτικό.


Τώρα παίρνω μόνο nexium. Αν δεν ήμουν εντάξει μόνο με αυτό θα έπινα και librax.

----------


## george1520

> Εγώ θα έλεγα μακρυά από βενζοδιαζεπίνες λόγω κινδύνου εθισμού. Καλύτερα κανένα Lyrica που το δίνουν και για πόνους. Κάνει βέβαια καμιά βδομάδα να πιάσει.


Αυτό που λες είναι για το librax και εν μέρει συμφωνώ. Εξαρτάται για πόσο θα το πάρεις και μπορείς να το μειώσεις σιγά σιγά.. Εγώ το librax τότε τι είχα πάρει σχεδόν ένα μήνα και τις τελευταίες μέρες το έπινα εναλλάξ.. Μετά που ήμουν εντάξει για αρκετό διάστημα μπορεί να ειχα ενοχλήσεις στο στομάχι και να έπινα ένα librax(μια φορά δηλαδή) και δεν χρειαζόμουν άλλο. Τώρα έκανα το ίδιο. Είχα πόνους, ήπια librax και την επόμενη μέρα το ίδιο. Έγινε αυτό για 3 μέρες και αφού είδα ότι δεν ηταν απλά ένας πόνος άρχισα το nexium. Από την στιγμή που είμαι εντάξει με αυτό δεν έβαλα και το librax στην θεραπεία. Απλά στις 12 μέρες είπα οκ είμαι καλά, σταμάτησα το χάπι και πονουσα.. Ξέχασα πως το στομάχι είναι το όργανο που θέλει περισσότερο χρόνο για να επανέλθει..

Μίλησε με γιατρό και πες του για το librax και δες τι θα σου πει.

----------


## rania86

Μου είπε για το librax ο γιατρός αλλά διάβασα ότι είναι και αυτό στην κόκκινη γραμμή και φοβήθηκα και του είπα να μην μου τα γράψει. Αυτά σε πόσο καιρό βλέπεις διαφορά? 


> Αυτό που λες είναι για το librax και εν μέρει συμφωνώ. Εξαρτάται για πόσο θα το πάρεις και μπορείς να το μειώσεις σιγά σιγά.. Εγώ το librax τότε τι είχα πάρει σχεδόν ένα μήνα και τις τελευταίες μέρες το έπινα εναλλάξ.. Μετά που ήμουν εντάξει για αρκετό διάστημα μπορεί να ειχα ενοχλήσεις στο στομάχι και να έπινα ένα librax(μια φορά δηλαδή) και δεν χρειαζόμουν άλλο. Τώρα έκανα το ίδιο. Είχα πόνους, ήπια librax και την επόμενη μέρα το ίδιο. Έγινε αυτό για 3 μέρες και αφού είδα ότι δεν ηταν απλά ένας πόνος άρχισα το nexium. Από την στιγμή που είμαι εντάξει με αυτό δεν έβαλα και το librax στην θεραπεία. Απλά στις 12 μέρες είπα οκ είμαι καλά, σταμάτησα το χάπι και πονουσα.. Ξέχασα πως το στομάχι είναι το όργανο που θέλει περισσότερο χρόνο για να επανέλθει..
> 
> Μίλησε με γιατρό και πες του για το librax και δες τι θα σου πει.

----------


## rania86

Επίσης να σας ρωτήσω δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να περνεισ nexium και librax μαζί?

----------


## george1520

Ποια κόκκινη γραμμή; ούτε χαρτί του γιατρού θέλει το συγκεκριμένο.. Όταν πήγα και έκανα ομοιοπαθητικη και με ρώτησε τι έπαιρνα για το στομάχι αυτός ατιδρασε για το nexium και όχι για το librax.

Στην άλλη ερώτηση έχω απαντήσει 20 φορές. Αυτή ήταν η θεραπεία που έκανα. Και librax μπορείς να πάρεις και 2 χάπια την ημέρα. Εγώ με το ένα ήμουν εντάξει.

----------


## george1520

Ρανια συζήτησε το με το γιατρό. Κάνε οοοολες τις απορίες που έχεις για να σου φύγουν οι φοβίες που έχεις..

----------


## rania86

Το librax δεν χρειάζεται να στο γράψει? Έτσι πας και το περνεισ?

----------


## george1520

Εγώ είμαι απο Κύπρο που σχεδόν τα πάντα πρέπει να στα γράψουν να τα πάρεις. Αυτό όχι.. Κάνε μια συζήτηση μαζί του Ρανια. Αγχώνεσαι υπερβολικά και δεν σε βοηθάει. Ότι και να σου πούμε πάντα θα έχεις ένα αλλά στο μυαλό σου.. Καλύτερα μίλα με τον γιατρό σου.

----------


## rania86

Την Τετάρτη θα πάω να μηλισουμε. Να σου πω κάτι? Έχω ένα αλλά στο μυαλό μ γτ έχω κάνει τα πάντα έχω πάρει αρκετά χάπια που δεν με πιάνουν και ξέρεις πολύ καλά πως είναι ο πόνος όλη μέρα στο στομάχι. Δεν μπορώ να ανταπεξέλθω στην καθημερινότητα όπως πριν. Το μόνο που θέλω πραγματικά είναι μια αγωγή που να μου καταλαγιάσει τον πόνο 


> Εγώ είμαι απο Κύπρο που σχεδόν τα πάντα πρέπει να στα γράψουν να τα πάρεις. Αυτό όχι.. Κάνε μια συζήτηση μαζί του Ρανια. Αγχώνεσαι υπερβολικά και δεν σε βοηθάει. Ότι και να σου πούμε πάντα θα έχεις ένα αλλά στο μυαλό σου.. Καλύτερα μίλα με τον γιατρό σου.

----------


## george1520

Εγώ σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.. Ξέρω πως είναι ο πόνος αλλά συζήτησε τα με τον γιατρό. Εγώ σου έχω πει ότι και η δουλειά με την ψυχολόγο με βοήθησε.. Ότι θες μπορείς να με ρωτήσεις εδώ ή με μήνυμα.. Δεν είμαι γιατρός απλά σου λέω τι έκανα εγώ.

----------


## rania86

Το ξέρω και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Τα λέω σε σένα γτ όπως μου είπες έιχεσ και έχεισ κι εσύ πόνο και ξέρεις ακριβώς πως νιώθω. Το μόνο χάπι που με είχε βοηθήσει αρκετά είναι το nexium μπορούσα και έτρωγα ότι ήθελα και μου καταλαγιαζεσαι τον πόνο αρκετά. Τώρα θα δείξει την Τετάρτη τι θα μου πει γτ δεν ήθελε από το τηλ να μου δώσει αγωγή θα πάω από το ιατρείο του να μηλισουμε. 


> Εγώ σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.. Ξέρω πως είναι ο πόνος αλλά συζήτησε τα με τον γιατρό. Εγώ σου έχω πει ότι και η δουλειά με την ψυχολόγο με βοήθησε.. Ότι θες μπορείς να με ρωτήσεις εδώ ή με μήνυμα.. Δεν είμαι γιατρός απλά σου λέω τι έκανα εγώ.

----------


## george1520

Να τρως στεγνά.. Κάνε και λίγο διατροφή και προσπάθησε να μην ασχολησε συνέχεια με αυτό το θέμα..
Ενημέρωσε για το τι είπε όσο αφορά το librax.

----------


## rania86

Διατροφη κάνω τρώω πιο πολύ λαχανικά και φρούτα. Ναι θα σου πω την Τετάρτη που θα μηλισουμε και θα τον ρωτήσω για το librax. Να σε ρωτήσω τα nexium σε πόσες μέρες ξεκινάνε την δράση τους? 


> Να τρως στεγνά.. Κάνε και λίγο διατροφή και προσπάθησε να μην ασχολησε συνέχεια με αυτό το θέμα..
> Ενημέρωσε για το τι είπε όσο αφορά το librax.

----------


## george1520

Εγώ στην δεύτερη μέρα είδα διαφορά.. Απλά όταν σταμάτησα επανήλθε το πρόβλημα (στις 12 μερες). Θέλει χρόνο το στομάχι

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Παιδια καλησπερα
Ελπιζω να ειστε καλα 
Εγω εμπλεξα αυτες τις μερες με δουλειες και δε βρηκα χρονο να μπω με την ηρεμια μου να σας πω το νεο μου πονο. Λοιπον θυμαστε π με ειχατε αφησει με ογκο στο κεφαλι? Ε τωρα πέρασε αυτο. Εδω και καποιες μέρες νιώθω πολυ ελαφρυα σαν συσπασεις σε ολο το σωμα. Πρεπει να ειμαι σε ηρεμια για να το καυαλαβαινω ειναι σε ασχετα μερη αλλα με εχει αγχωσει πολυ. Και φυσικα μπηκα στο διαδίκτυο και ανακαλυψα πως ειναι ενα απο τα συμπτωματα της αλς. Εχει περασει κανεις κατι αντιστοιχο?

----------


## rania86

Καλησπέρα Αλεξάνδρα μου.χαιρομαι που σου πέρασε το σύμπτωμα με το κεφάλι αλλά στεναχωριέσαι που διάβασα ότι σε έπιασε κάτι άλλο τώρα. Το έχω περάσει αυτό που λες με συσπάσεις σε όλο το σώμα και πονακια σε διάφορα σημεία. Το μόνο που έχω να σου πω είναι ότι όταν τουσ νιώθεις αυτούς τους σπασμούς μην δίνεις σημασία γτ όσο σημασία δίνεις θα γίνονται χειρότεροι,επισης το έκανα κι εγώ το τραγικό λάθος και έμπαινα και διάβαζα στο Google και για ότι έγραφα έβγαζε για καρκινο και σοβαρές αρρώστιες. ΜΗΝ το κάνεις αυτό το λάθος., μην μπαίνεις καν στο ίντερνετ και γράφεις τα συμπτώματα που έχεις,. Εγώ αύριο ξεκινάω ψυχολόγο. 


> Παιδια καλησπερα
> Ελπιζω να ειστε καλα 
> Εγω εμπλεξα αυτες τις μερες με δουλειες και δε βρηκα χρονο να μπω με την ηρεμια μου να σας πω το νεο μου πονο. Λοιπον θυμαστε π με ειχατε αφησει με ογκο στο κεφαλι? Ε τωρα πέρασε αυτο. Εδω και καποιες μέρες νιώθω πολυ ελαφρυα σαν συσπασεις σε ολο το σωμα. Πρεπει να ειμαι σε ηρεμια για να το καυαλαβαινω ειναι σε ασχετα μερη αλλα με εχει αγχωσει πολυ. Και φυσικα μπηκα στο διαδίκτυο και ανακαλυψα πως ειναι ενα απο τα συμπτωματα της αλς. Εχει περασει κανεις κατι αντιστοιχο?

----------


## george1520

Όλα αυτά που αισθανόμαστε καθημερινά.. Γινόντουσαν πάντα στο σώμα μας. Απλά όταν βρίσκεσαι σε μια άσχημη ή ευάλωτη ψυχολογική κατάσταση τους δίνεις σημασία και τα μεγαλοποιεις.. Αυτό είναι το λάθος στο συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι.

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Εγω παλι διαβασα για την αλς. Την ασθενεια που ειχε ο χοκιν
Θεε κ κυριε χεστηκα πανω μ συγνωμη κιολας.
Δε ξερω αν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε ακριβως τι νιώθω 
Ειναι σα να νιώθω ενα "κλαπ κλαπ"σε ολα τα σημεια του σωματος ασχετα και παντου
Σα να γινεται μικρη συσπαση χωρις πονο
Αυτο το εχετε και εσεις? Το εχετε συχνα? Το καταλαβαίνετε οταν ειστε σε ηρεμια? Σίγουρα λεμε για το ιδιο?παιδια ευχαριστω για τις απαντήσεις με βοηθατε πολυ και με καθυσηχαζετε. Περιμενω απαντησεις σας.

----------


## george1520

Μπορώ να γράψω βιβλίο για το τι νιώθω από την μέρα που έπεσα ψυχολογικά.. Μπορώ να γράψω και τις εξηγήσεις που έδινα για όλα. Φυσικά όλα οδηγούσαν στον θάνατο. Έλεγα οκ αυτό έχω και περίμενα το τέλος μου. Από τσιμπήματα, απο βουητα, από πόνους, αδυναμίες, τρέμουλο.. Τα πάντα.. Στην ουσία προσπαθούμε να εντοπίσουμε κάτι στο σώμα μας το οποίο νομίζουμε ότι θέλει να μας κάνει κακό και κανουμε ότι μπορούμε να προλάβουμε.. Να προλάβουμε την αρρώστια και με λίγα λόγια τον θάνατο. Και στην ουσία τι γίνεται; Απλά δεν ζούμε.. Ζούμε στις σκέψεις μας, στους φόβους μας.. Θα γεράσουμε και θα αναρωτιομαστε τι κάναμε στην ζωή μας και θα λέμε ότι δεν κάναμε τίποτα.. Απλά προσπαθουσαμε να προλάβουμε για να μπορέσουμε να ζήσουμε.

----------


## Arou

Αλεξάνδρα καλησπέρα ! Εγώ σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα ! Τα έχω καο εγώ αυτά τα συμπτώματα !! Καο εγώ έχω τρελαθεί

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Αρου καλησπερα
Ποσο χρονών εισαι?

----------


## Arou

25 μόλις και βασανίζομαι με όλα αυτά που αρνούμαι να πιστέψω ότι είναι ψυχοσωματικό

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Μια απο τα ιδια
Εχεις και εσυ αυτά που ανεφερα?δλδ νιωθεις να κανεις το σωμα μικρες συσπασεις σε ολο το σωμα σε ενα συγκεκριμένο σημείο τη φορα?

----------


## Arou

Σε ολο το σώμα ! Πόδια πάνω κάτω ! Όλα !! Νιώθω τα πόδια μ βαριά και

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Τι νιώθεις δλδ?

----------


## Arou

Νιώθω ότι δεν μπορώ να κρατήσω την ισορροπία μου Ότο είμαι αδύναμη αλλά γυμνάζομαι κανονικά ! Δρν ξέρω

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Αυτο π εχω εγω το νιώθεις? Μικρες συσπάσεις?

----------


## Arou

Ναι σε όλο το σώμα ! Πόδια και χέρια ! Σαν εσωτερικό τρέμουλο

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Ναι κ εγω
Ποσο καιρο τ εχεις?θελω να παω σε νευρολογο ΞΑΝΑ αλλα τ σκεφτομαι
Ξανα μαγνητικη? Πφφφ

----------


## Arou

3 μήνες σχεδόν ! Πήγα σε νευρολόγο τίποτα ! Αλλά δεν έχω κάνει μαγνητική ! Εσυ γιατί ειχες κάνει ;

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Γιατι πριν 6 μηνες νομιζα πως ειχα σκλήρυνση κατα πλακας και ο μονος τροπος να μ φυγει η ιδεα ηταν η μαγνητικη
Τι σ ειπε νευρολόγος?

----------


## Arou

Το κλασσικο ! Άγχος

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Πφφφφ δε τη παλευω αλλο ετσι
Αληθεια! Ειναι φρικτο
Οτι και αν κανβ με ακολουθουν αυτες οι ιδεες

----------


## Arou

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Εσυ που μενεις?

----------


## Arou

Μοσχατο εσυ ;

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Καλαματα!!

----------


## rania86

Arou καλησπέρα τι άλλα σωματικά έχεις?

----------


## rania86

George καλησπέρα πήγα γαστρεντερολογο μου είπε δεν χρειάζεται να πάρω librax γτ είναι ένα φάρμακο που είναι με κόκκινη γραμμή, μου είπε ότι όλο αυτό είναι ψυχοσωματικο ο πόνος και ότι περνώ το nexium και το οτι μου έχει καταλαγιάσει τον πόνο είναι στο μυαλό μου. Μαστίχα Χίου μου είπε να περνώ και να κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία. 


> Να τρως στεγνά.. Κάνε και λίγο διατροφή και προσπάθησε να μην ασχολησε συνέχεια με αυτό το θέμα..
> Ενημέρωσε για το τι είπε όσο αφορά το librax.

----------


## george1520

Ρανια ακολούθησε τις οδηγίες του γιατρού. Ο κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός άρα χρειάζεται και την δική του θεραπεία.. Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχεις πει ότι έχεις δοκιμάσει. Αλλά κάποιες φορές με βοηθάει το maalox... Κάποτε και το rennie (δεν κατάλαβα πότε γιατί :)). Εύχομαι να ηρεμήσεις σύντομα

----------


## rania86

Εσύ πως εισαι? 


> Ρανια ακολούθησε τις οδηγίες του γιατρού. Ο κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός άρα χρειάζεται και την δική του θεραπεία.. Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχεις πει ότι έχεις δοκιμάσει. Αλλά κάποιες φορές με βοηθάει το maalox... Κάποτε και το rennie (δεν κατάλαβα πότε γιατί :)). Εύχομαι να ηρεμήσεις σύντομα

----------


## george1520

Όσο αφορά το στομάχι πολύ καλά.. Ηρεμησα

----------


## rania86

Μπραβω χαίρομαι. Μόνο nexium περνεισ τώρα ε? Γτ λες όσο αφορά το στομάχι? Έγινε κάτι άλλο?

----------


## george1520

Σταμάτησα το nexium εδώ και 2 μέρες.. Ναι γίνονται διαφορα συνέχεια.. Αλλά το παλεύουμε

----------


## rania86

Μπραβω πάντως που το σταμάτησες και είσαι κομπλέ. Εντάξει δεν το πήρες και πολύ καιρό ε? Εγώ το ξεκίνησα το nexium πάω κάπως καλύτερα θα δείξει. 


> Σταμάτησα το nexium εδώ και 2 μέρες.. Ναι γίνονται διαφορα συνέχεια.. Αλλά το παλεύουμε

----------


## george1520

Στις 20 μέρες το σταμάτησα. Δεν ήταν ακριβώς επιλογή μου αλλά είμαι οκ. Έχει να κάνει και με την ψυχολογία, το στρες.... Δούλεψε αυτό το κομμάτι και θα δεις και εσύ βελτίωση.

----------


## rania86

Τι εννοείς δεν ήταν ακριβώς επιλογή σου? Ο γιατρός σου είπε να το σταματήσεις? Η σου δημιούργησε κανένα άλλο θέμα? Ναι το ξέρω ότι παίζει ρόλο η ψυχολογία σήμερα ξεκινάω ψυχοθεραπεία και θα δειξει


> Στις 20 μέρες το σταμάτησα. Δεν ήταν ακριβώς επιλογή μου αλλά είμαι οκ. Έχει να κάνει και με την ψυχολογία, το στρες.... Δούλεψε αυτό το κομμάτι και θα δεις και εσύ βελτίωση.

----------


## george1520

Χαχαχαχα.. Σκέφτεσαι ότι μου δημιούργησε εμένα άλλο θέμα και θα σου δημιουργήσει και σένα; Το nexium δεν σου κάνει ζημιααααααααα..


Να ξέρεις ότι η ψυχοθεραπεία θέλει χρόνο. Μην περιμένεις θαύματα με τις πρώτες επισκέψεις.

----------


## rania86

Χαχαααχαχαχαχαχ ναι αυτό σκέφτηκα αμέσως ότι σου δημιούργησε κάποιο θέμα και λέω έχε γούστο τώρα να βάλουμε αλλά στο κεφάλι μας. 


> Χαχαχαχα.. Σκέφτεσαι ότι μου δημιούργησε εμένα άλλο θέμα και θα σου δημιουργήσει και σένα; Το nexium δεν σου κάνει ζημιααααααααα..
> 
> 
> Να ξέρεις ότι η ψυχοθεραπεία θέλει χρόνο. Μην περιμένεις θαύματα με τις πρώτες επισκέψεις.

----------


## george1520

Για μένα ομωςςς καμία ανησυχία... Καλά σε κατάλαβα...

----------


## rania86

Τι λες? Εννοείται με νοιάζει και για σένα. Απλά επειδή σε ρώτησα και δεν μου απάντησες για πιο λόγο το έκοψες υπέθεσα δεν θα ήθελες να πεισ


> Για μένα ομωςςς καμία ανησυχία... Καλά σε κατάλαβα...

----------


## george1520

Σε πειράζω.. Συνέχισε την θεραπεία σου κανονικά.

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Τι κανετε???

----------


## geodim

Βλέπουμε νετφλιξ. Εσύ?

----------


## rania86

Αλεξάνδρα μου καλά εσύ πως είσαι? Εγώ έχω ξεκινήσει μια θεραπεία για το στομάχι και εχθές ξεκίνησα ψυχοθεραπεία. Ελπίζω να με βοηθήσει... Εσύ πως είσαι με τις συσπάσεις που είχες? 


> Τι κανετε???

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Ακομα τις εχω και συνεβη κατι ακομα πιο τραγικο. Προχθες π τελειωσα χορό αρχισε να πηγαινει το κατω αριστερα χειλος μ με τους παλμους της καρδιας απο οτι καταλαβαινα και φαινόταν κιολας. Εχω τρομοκρατηθει και δε σας κρυβω οτι θα παω σε νευρολογο

----------


## rania86

Πήγενε για να σου φύγει και αυτή η ιδέα. Να σου πει ότι δεν είναι τίποτα και είναι από το άγχος, τα λέω κι εγώ για να τα ακούω κιόλας. Κι εγώ τα ίδια έκανα

----------


## george1520

Κύκλος είναι... Μετά θα βρεις κάτι άλλο να σε απασχολεί και πάει λέγοντας.. Αν σε βοηθάει πήγαινε. Απλα νομίζω καλύτερα να επικεντρωθεις στο πρόβλημα που όντως σε βασανίζει..

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Καλησπερα παιδια
Πηγα στο νευρολογο μου
Συζήτησα μαζι του αρκετή ωρα και του ειπα για δευτερη φορα ολα αυτα που με βασανιζουν και οτι ολον αυτον τον καιρο δεν εχει καλυτερέψει η κατάσταση
Με βοηθησε παρα πολυ με αυτα που μου ειπε 
Δε μου εγραψε να κανω καποια εξέταση γιατι δε το θεωρησε απαραιτητο 
Μετα απο πολυ συζητηση μου ειπε πως θα ηταν καλο να ξεκινησω μια αγωγη με ηπια αντικαταθλιπτικά για να με βοηθήσει να χαλαρωσω και να δω λιγο πιο χαλαρα. Μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο αλλα αν με εμποδιζει στη δουλεια μου και γενικοτερα στη ζωη μου χρειαζεται. Με παρεπεμψε σε κάποιον ψυχίατρο. Σκεφτομαι πολυ σοβαρά να κλείσω ραντεβου με εναν ψυχιατρο. Εχει επισκεφτεί κανεις ψυχίατρο?

----------


## fiakaps

Κι εγώ απ' τον νομό Μεσσηνίας είμαι...έχω τα ίδια συμπτώματα χρόνια τώρα...επάνω που είχα πάρει την απόφαση να πάω κι εγώ σε ψυχίατρο, έναν πολύ καλό που μου είχαν συστήσει στην Καλαμάτα,αυτός πέθανε ...δεν έψαξα για κάποιον άλλο ...αν βρεις κάποιον καλό ενημέρωσέ μας

----------


## rania86

Καλημέρα Αλεξάνδρα μου. Εγώ ξεκίνησα με ψυχολόγο και την ρώτησα αν πιστεύει ότι χρειάζομαι ψυχίατρο και μου είπε όχι. Οπότε θα το Πολέμης με ψυχοθεραπεία. Ο ψυχίατρος μπορεί να γράψει και χάπια. Τι σου είπε και σε βοήθησε? 


> Καλησπερα παιδια
> Πηγα στο νευρολογο μου
> Συζήτησα μαζι του αρκετή ωρα και του ειπα για δευτερη φορα ολα αυτα που με βασανιζουν και οτι ολον αυτον τον καιρο δεν εχει καλυτερέψει η κατάσταση
> Με βοηθησε παρα πολυ με αυτα που μου ειπε 
> Δε μου εγραψε να κανω καποια εξέταση γιατι δε το θεωρησε απαραιτητο 
> Μετα απο πολυ συζητηση μου ειπε πως θα ηταν καλο να ξεκινησω μια αγωγη με ηπια αντικαταθλιπτικά για να με βοηθήσει να χαλαρωσω και να δω λιγο πιο χαλαρα. Μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο αλλα αν με εμποδιζει στη δουλεια μου και γενικοτερα στη ζωη μου χρειαζεται. Με παρεπεμψε σε κάποιον ψυχίατρο. Σκεφτομαι πολυ σοβαρά να κλείσω ραντεβου με εναν ψυχιατρο. Εχει επισκεφτεί κανεις ψυχίατρο?

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Μου ειπε πως μπορω λιγο να μαθω να το διαχειριζομαι και γενικα ηταν πολυ κουλ και με ησυχασε. Εγω για να ειμαι ειλικρινης νομιζω οτι μια μικρη βοηθεια με την αγωγη τη χρειαζομαι. Μου το ειχε αναφερει και η ψυχολογος που πηγαινα.

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Ο Μακρής εχω ακούσει οτι ειναι πολυ καλος. Ποσο χρονών εισαι? Τι συμοτωματα εχεις?

----------


## rania86

Καλημέρα παιδιά τι κάνετε? Εγώ με το στομάχι καλύτερα αλλά σήμερα σηκώθηκα με φοβερή δυσπνοια και με πονάει και το στερνό τι είναι πάλι αυτό? Το έχει πάθει κάνεις?

----------


## george1520

Καλημέρα Ρανια. Συνήθως η δυσπνοια με πιάνει όταν προηγηθεί κάτι το οποίο με αδίκησε. Τις επόμενες μέρες νιώθω δυσπνοια, ότι δεν μου φτάνει ο αέρας και έχω ένα βάρος στο στήθος.

----------


## rania86

Ναι κάπως έτσι νιώθω ακριβώς. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι όμως και από το στομάχι? 


> Καλημέρα Ρανια. Συνήθως η δυσπνοια με πιάνει όταν προηγηθεί κάτι το οποίο με αδίκησε. Τις επόμενες μέρες νιώθω δυσπνοια, ότι δεν μου φτάνει ο αέρας και έχω ένα βάρος στο στήθος.

----------


## george1520

Όχι... Σκέψου τι έγινε και σε χάλασε. Ακόμη και ασήμαντο. Όχι μόνο σήμερα και χθες

----------


## george1520

Ρανια απάντησα στο μήνυμα σου.. Νομίζω :)

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Ας εχουμε και κανα ψυχοσωματικο 
Χαχχα

----------


## rania86

Πως είσαι Αλεξάνδρα μου? 


> Ας εχουμε και κανα ψυχοσωματικο 
> Χαχχα

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Παιδια ειλικρινά η κατασταση μ εχει ξεφυγει. Πριν 3 μερες μου τελειωνει η φαση αλς και μ ερχεται για 10η φορα το ινοαδενωμα που εχω στο στηθος που το εχω 5 χρόνια και που 3 διαφορετικοι γιατροι με εχουν καθυσηχασει. Σημερα το ξεχασα αυτο. Σκεφτομαι παλι την αλς. Μια δε μπορω και καλα να αρθρωσω τις λέξεις μια εχω σιελοροια. Μια εχω σπασμους. 
Αυτα τα τελεια. Εσυ?καλο μηνα κιολας. Ας ελπισουμε να εχουμε καλες γιορτές

----------


## george1520

Εγώ από την μέρα που μπήκα φόρουμ και είδα ότι κι άλλοι περνάνε ότι πέρασα εγώ (και τώρα αλλά το ελέγχω) νιώθω καλά. Ξέρω πως είμαι καλά. Ξέρω πως το μυαλό μου κάνει σενάρια. Ξέρω ότι όταν δεν είμαι καλά ψυχολογικά θα εμφανιστεί κάποιο Ψυχοσωματικο και προχωράω έτσι. Νομίζω μόνο με αυτόν τον τρόπο μπορείς να βγεις από αυτό το μαρτύριο.

----------


## rania86

Το θέμα είναι ότι όταν σε πιάνει το οτιδήποτε σε κυριαρχεί ο φόβος και αρχίζουν όλα τα ερωτηματικά γιατί αυτό γιατί το άλλο... Το θέμα είναι ποτέ θα είμαστε ξανα καλα

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Μακαρι να τελειωσει καποια στιγμη ολο αυτο..

----------


## george1520

Εγώ συνήθως για ότι μου συμβαίνει (είτε είναι φόβος για μια αρρώστια, είτε με θύμωσε κάτι, είτε απογοητευτηκα κτλ) μένω μόνος μου για λίγο και μετά επανέρχομαι.. Τα σκέφτομαι και μετά λέω αρκετά ασχολήθηκα και τέλος.

----------


## Alexandramaria96

Πιανει αυτο? Πως το συντονιζεις τοσο εύκολα? Εσυ πως ξεπερασες καποια κομματια που δε μπορουσες με την αρρωστοφοβια?

----------


## george1520

Οταν παραδέχτηκα ότι έχω κατάθλιψη...

Αρχίζεις και σκέφτεσαι.. Σήμερα πονάω το στομάχι μου. Τι ακριβώς νιώθω; Πίεση στο στομάχι, σαν μαχαιρια.. Τι έγινε αυτές τις μέρες το οποίο μου δημιούργησε ένταση, πίεση; Εντοπίζω τι έγινε και σιγά σιγά ο πόνος περνά. Βγαίνει στο σώμα μας αυτό που έχουμε στην ψυχή μας.
Μετά κατάλαβα ότι το μυαλό μπορεί να φτιάξει τα δικά του σενάρια γιατί εγώ δεν είμαι έτοιμος να αντιμετωπίσω μια κατάσταση.. Μου δημιουργεί μια εμμονή. Να ασχολούμαι συνέχεια με κάτι.. Πχ ότι έχω καρκίνο.

Οταν όλα αυτά τα καταλαβαίνεις τότε αρχίζεις και έχεις εσύ τον έλεγχο. Κάποιες φορές πέφτω ψυχολογικά και σκέφτομαι διαφορα. Μου δίνω χρόνο.. Το ζω.. Και επανέρχομαι.

----------


## rania86

Πολύ σωστό αυτό που κάνεις. Βέβαια το έχεις δουλέψει πολύ κ φαίνεται αυτό. Θέλει χειρισμό, υπομονή, και πολύ προσπαθεια


> Οταν παραδέχτηκα ότι έχω κατάθλιψη...
> 
> Αρχίζεις και σκέφτεσαι.. Σήμερα πονάω το στομάχι μου. Τι ακριβώς νιώθω; Πίεση στο στομάχι, σαν μαχαιρια.. Τι έγινε αυτές τις μέρες το οποίο μου δημιούργησε ένταση, πίεση; Εντοπίζω τι έγινε και σιγά σιγά ο πόνος περνά. Βγαίνει στο σώμα μας αυτό που έχουμε στην ψυχή μας.
> Μετά κατάλαβα ότι το μυαλό μπορεί να φτιάξει τα δικά του σενάρια γιατί εγώ δεν είμαι έτοιμος να αντιμετωπίσω μια κατάσταση.. Μου δημιουργεί μια εμμονή. Να ασχολούμαι συνέχεια με κάτι.. Πχ ότι έχω καρκίνο.
> 
> Οταν όλα αυτά τα καταλαβαίνεις τότε αρχίζεις και έχεις εσύ τον έλεγχο. Κάποιες φορές πέφτω ψυχολογικά και σκέφτομαι διαφορα. Μου δίνω χρόνο.. Το ζω.. Και επανέρχομαι.

----------


## george1520

Και εσύ με την βοήθεια του ψυχολόγου θα μπορέσεις να τα ελέγξεις όλα. Απλά χρειάζεται χρόνο. Ότι χρειαστείς και μπορώ να βοηθήσω μπορείς να μου στείλεις

----------


## rania86

Παιδια τι κάνετε? Πως είστε?

----------


## geodim

Τα γνωστά αρρωστοφοβικα εδώ :) εσύ αγαπητή?

----------


## rania86

Κι εγώ τα ίδια. Όλη την ώρα με το στομάχι. Δεν ξέρω τι ν κανω


> Τα γνωστά αρρωστοφοβικα εδώ :) εσύ αγαπητή?

----------


## geodim

Και εμένα με χτυπάει το άγχος στο στομάχι και επειδή έχω και καρδιοφοβια κλασσικά αγχώνομαι μην είναι από καρδιά. Αλλά πορευομαι έτσι, προσπαθώ να ζω τη ζωή μου

----------


## rania86

Εσύ τι έχεις με το στομάχι geodim? 


> Και εμένα με χτυπάει το άγχος στο στομάχι και επειδή έχω και καρδιοφοβια κλασσικά αγχώνομαι μην είναι από καρδιά. Αλλά πορευομαι έτσι, προσπαθώ να ζω τη ζωή μου

----------


## geodim

Συνήθως καούρες ή/και αναγουλα έχω. Πολύ ενοχλητικό... Εσύ τι συμπτώματα έχεις?

----------


## rania86

Εγώ έχω πόνο, σαν πιάσιμο, ότι και να φάω μου κάθεται βαρύ.,και φούσκωμα. Παίρνεις τίποτα? Καμία αγωγή? 


> Συνήθως καούρες ή/και αναγουλα έχω. Πολύ ενοχλητικό... Εσύ τι συμπτώματα έχεις?

----------


## giannis78

καλησπερα... εδω και χρονια, αγχος, στεναχωρια μου τσακιζε το στομαχι... γαστροσκοπησεις κλπ, δεν εδειχναν ελκος κλπ.. αρα ολα το αγχος... πολλοι απο εμας δυστηχως το παραμικρο συμπτωμα το συνδεουμε αμεσα με κατι ασχημο και σοβαρο... θελει μαγκια να καταφερεις να εξουδετερωσεις αυτα τα αρνητικα συναισθηματα και να εκλογικεψεις πχ εναν πονοκεφαλο οτι δεν ειναι κατι φοβερο... καλη δυναμη σε ολους μας

----------


## Λενια

Παιδιά και εγώ υποφέρω!Μετά από μια γνωστή μου που έφυγε πολύ νέα από τη ζωή μέσα σε ένα μήνα, έχω πάθει εμμονή ιδέα ότι έχω όλα τα προβλήματα του κόσμου .πονάνε τα πλευρά μου επειδή κάθομαι όλη μέρα λογω εξεταστικής και νομίζω ότι έχω καρκίνο στα κόκαλα.επισης νιώθω ότι "παίζει "το μάτι μου και νομίζω ότι έχω ΣΚΠ και μυοπαθεια και χίλια δυο πράγματα...και το χειρότερο ρε παιδιά είναι ότι είμαι φαρμακοποιός και μπορώ κάπως να τα εξηγήσω όλα αυτά που έχω Αλλά το μυαλό μου εκεί κολλημένο .δεν μπορώ να κάνω όνειρα για το μέλλον.ειναι πολύ άσχημο αυτό που ζω!ήθελα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας

----------


## george1520

> Παιδιά και εγώ υποφέρω!Μετά από μια γνωστή μου που έφυγε πολύ νέα από τη ζωή μέσα σε ένα μήνα, έχω πάθει εμμονή ιδέα ότι έχω όλα τα προβλήματα του κόσμου .πονάνε τα πλευρά μου επειδή κάθομαι όλη μέρα λογω εξεταστικής και νομίζω ότι έχω καρκίνο στα κόκαλα.επισης νιώθω ότι "παίζει "το μάτι μου και νομίζω ότι έχω ΣΚΠ και μυοπαθεια και χίλια δυο πράγματα...και το χειρότερο ρε παιδιά είναι ότι είμαι φαρμακοποιός και μπορώ κάπως να τα εξηγήσω όλα αυτά που έχω Αλλά το μυαλό μου εκεί κολλημένο .δεν μπορώ να κάνω όνειρα για το μέλλον.ειναι πολύ άσχημο αυτό που ζω!ήθελα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας


Απόλυτα φυσιολογικό είναι αυτό.. Έχασες ένα δικό σου άτομο.. Ήταν μικρή σε ηλικία οπότε λογικό να αρχίσεις να σκέφτεσαι "κι αν είμαι η επόμενη;". Ίσως θα ήταν καλό να μιλήσεις με ένα ειδικό για να διαχειριστεις πρώτα τον θάνατο και μετά αυτό που περνάς τώρα..
Πάντως να ξέρεις πως όλοι κάποια στιγμή θα πεθάνουμε.. Ή θα επιλέξεις να ζεις χωρίς να φοβάσαι.. Ή μείνε σε ένα σπίτι και να προσεύχεσαι να προλάβεις τον θάνατο. Γιατί στην ουσία αυτό κάνεις. Θες να προλάβεις, να εντοπίσεις την αρρώστια πριν σε νικήσει..

----------


## Vasomp

Όλα αυτά που έχεις τα έχω ενάμιση χρόνο τώρα..οι μυϊκές συσπάσεις άπαξ και αρχίσουν δύσκολα σταματούν, προσπάθησε να χαλαρώσεις... είναι όλα από το άγχος κ τη σωματοποίηση του φόβου σου..


> Παιδιά και εγώ υποφέρω!Μετά από μια γνωστή μου που έφυγε πολύ νέα από τη ζωή μέσα σε ένα μήνα, έχω πάθει εμμονή ιδέα ότι έχω όλα τα προβλήματα του κόσμου .πονάνε τα πλευρά μου επειδή κάθομαι όλη μέρα λογω εξεταστικής και νομίζω ότι έχω καρκίνο στα κόκαλα.επισης νιώθω ότι "παίζει "το μάτι μου και νομίζω ότι έχω ΣΚΠ και μυοπαθεια και χίλια δυο πράγματα...και το χειρότερο ρε παιδιά είναι ότι είμαι φαρμακοποιός και μπορώ κάπως να τα εξηγήσω όλα αυτά που έχω Αλλά το μυαλό μου εκεί κολλημένο .δεν μπορώ να κάνω όνειρα για το μέλλον.ειναι πολύ άσχημο αυτό που ζω!ήθελα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας

----------

